# Spyware scan



## Shutch (Sep 30, 2019)

Hello. I have strange things happening with my phone lately and was trying to make sure there wasn't spyware on it. After scanning, it found this as a potential bad app....

Com.android.sprint.hiddenmenuapp

It says it is a system app? Is it? It is concerning because for one I don't have Sprint, and two it says it was installed by an unknown source. Normally, I would just delete it, but scared to mess anything up. Could you please advise? Thank you!


----------



## plodr (Jun 27, 2014)

This page shows it comes pre-installed on Motorola phone
https://gist.github.com/milankragujevic/ef268c68b6f10d7f366f40ad81c6a55a
it appears at item #146
so it doesn't appear to be malware, just bloatware.

This page from *2105*
https://blog.burrowsapps.com/2014/03/what-android-apps-are-safe-to-remove.html
says it can be removed. The other pages I tried to view were blocked by my malwarebytes.

Do this at your own risk.
This site has you download a debloater (not sure I'd be comfortable doing this) and gives you the steps to remove the above.
http://rtraj.blogspot.com/2016/07/how-do-we-unistall-system-or-google-pre.html

As long as you know it is not malware, I'd simply allow it to remain on phone rather than downloading an unknown app to try and remove it.


----------

